
Cross-Language Performance Profile Exploration with Speedscope - edmorley
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/11/cross-language-performance-profile-exploration-with-speedscope/
======
Sujan
Speedscope is awesome. Used it to look at a few profiles created with rbspy
(which is also awesome) and it was really nice to be able to do so in the
browser.

